# Pompano rig what test



## IrishBlessing

So I haven't caught any pompanos yet but I was wondering about the pre-made rigs and their test. They look like 50lb test line and I was thinking this would be too easy to see and that was why I wasn't getting any bites. I was thinking of making my own pompano rigs and using 20 lb test. What do yall think?


----------



## holicori

I use 20lb test. And actually caught a rabbit fish on it as well. It's really easy to tie as well. It'll work.


----------



## compulsivehp

I use 20lb florocarbon. If I am using less than 2ounce of weight I drop down to 15lb.


----------



## squirrel

I'm looking to tie some of these myself. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## IrishBlessing

Small light circle hooks is what I have been told to use. Some people swear by the colored beads. I would also think double rig. Doesn't that "double" your chances of catching something.


----------



## DavidM

The red colored bead is to help represent a sand flea, which will help attract the Pomp. I have caught them on both small and medium size hooks.


----------



## compulsivehp

I use double or single drop rigs with chartreuse or chartreuse/orange live bait floats and either #1 or #2 circle hook. I have had better luck with pomp's with the floats and just beads for whiting. Regarding the floats, you can buy the real small floats and cut them. This is what I started with before ordering the live bait floats offline.


----------



## bigtallluke

DavidM said:


> The red colored bead is to help represent a sand flea, which will help attract the Pomp. I have caught them on both small and medium size hooks.


Correct, but to be more specific it represents a female sand flea with eggs under her carapace that are about to hatch. The ready to hatch pomp eggs are orange/redish in color and are PRIMO pompano bait!
Use 1/0 circle hooks on fluorocarbon leader and you will be in business. Definitely tie your own. YouTube has a good demonstration by Florida Sportsman on how to tie a drop rig. Good luck!


----------



## steelhead

I used to use a 40lb test mono rig and shock leader when I surf fished w/my conventional outfits. Slinging 4 oz sinkers was the norm for me. I've seen guys on the pier use a wire bite leader when spanish were mixed in w/the pomps. These guys caught as many pomps as anybody else. Hitting the holes w/light tackle and a carolina rig (sand flead or shrimp) can be a very effective way to catch pomps and/or anything else (reds, whiting, etc.)


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Rig*

You have to remember that a heavy sinker will often break off when power casting. I hope that you are using a shockleader! It makes no sense to use a 50# shockleader wth a 20# test Pompano rig. 

Ten pounds of leader for every ounce of weight will give you a safety factor. For example; 20# for a 2 oz; 40# for 4 oz etc.

Casting a 4-5 oz weight with 20# test leader is; IMHO, asking for trouble. C2


----------



## NightMare07

Prefabbed rigs that are perfect for pompano can be bought off the racks at Half Hitch Tackle, Bronson, Gulf Breeze B&T and a few other sporting goods stores in The Panhandle. They are NOT at Walmart(s). The packaged rigs are called 'KING FISH RIGS', not 'pompano rig'. Usually $2.00 (+/-) per rig package. They have a main line with two staggered in line leaders with hooks and swivels on both mainline ends to connect to your line and quick connect the weight of choice. Line weight has never been a concern, pompano hit them year round. Eric in Navarre, FL


----------



## help111

CompulsiveHP: What size bait floats do you use and where do you get then from... This is the only place I can find it online: http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/bait-rig-floats/315200.aspx

But i'm not sure of size(1/4", 5/16", or 5/8") and price, Please advise. Thanks, Vic


----------



## bigtallluke

help111 said:


> CompulsiveHP: What size bait floats do you use and where do you get then from... This is the only place I can find it online: http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/bait-rig-floats/315200.aspx
> 
> But i'm not sure of size(1/4", 5/16", or 5/8") and price, Please advise. Thanks, Vic


Half hitch Tackle in Destin has a wide variety of these floats. I looked at them a few weeks ago, but they were like $8 a pack or something close to that. I thought it was a little excessive, so I didn't get any. I'm sure the other stores have them also.
On a side note, I saw a guy the other day that was making his own floats out of the neon colorored rubber sunglasses "croakies" that you can buy at Walmart for a buck. He was cutting little strips of them and putting them above his hooks with an orange bead underneath to prevent them from sliding down onto the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## compulsivehp

help111 said:


> CompulsiveHP: What size bait floats do you use and where do you get then from... This is the only place I can find it online: http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/bait-rig-floats/315200.aspx
> 
> But i'm not sure of size(1/4", 5/16", or 5/8") and price, Please advise. Thanks, Vic


I ordered the 1/4" chartreuse and orange/charteuse. They are small enough that you don't have to use a bead or if you do use a bead then use the smallest possible. I want to try the larger sizes next time. I just don't want the float bigger than the bait.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Floats*



compulsivehp said:


> I ordered the 1/4" chartreuse and orange/charteuse. They are small enough that you don't have to use a bead or if you do use a bead then use the smallest possible. I want to try the larger sizes next time. I just don't want the float bigger than the bait.


You want to attract the fish by color and placing the bait where the fish lives. You do this with a float on your dropper leader(s) . You want to suspend a bait near the bottom for Pompano and other bottom dwellers, so select an appropriate float to do this. Experiment!

You don't want the float to float the bait too high or you won't catch them.

Beads are also important;because they emulate the egg sac on a Sand Flea. They have to be taken into the equation to maintain 'neutral buoyancy' of the bait.

My latest Rig doesn't use either, so keep tuned! Jigs still rule! :thumbsup: JMHO C2


----------



## compulsivehp

Charlie2 said:


> You want to attract the fish by color and placing the bait where the fish lives. You do this with a float on your dropper leader(s) . You want to suspend a bait near the bottom for Pompano and other bottom dwellers, so select an appropriate float to do this. Experiment!
> 
> You don't want the float to float the bait too high or you won't catch them.
> 
> Beads are also important;because they emulate the egg sac on a Sand Flea. They have to be taken into the equation to maintain 'neutral buoyancy' of the bait.
> 
> My latest Rig doesn't use either, so keep tuned! Jigs still rule! :thumbsup: JMHO C2


I head to destin for a week tommorrow so ill be doing some experimenting. The 1/4" floats I got have orange on them which is why I am omitting the orange beads. Plus, ill have over 50 jigs I tied to try out diff combinations as well.


----------



## Charlie2

*Experimentation*



compulsivehp said:


> I head to destin for a week tommorrow so ill be doing some experimenting. The 1/4" floats I got have orange on them which is why I am omitting the orange beads. Plus, ill have over 50 jigs I tied to try out diff combinations as well.


I like your attitude! :thumbsup: Experimentation is fun. Every fishing trip usually evolves into some kind of experimentation for me.

I have 'experimented' with possibly about every kind of jig configuration just to see if something works 'mo' bettah'.

I like to talk 'Jigs' or can you tell? 

I wish you luck! :thumbup: C2


----------

